# Valley View, OH, # 17 Benjamin, M, Senior



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cuyahoga County Animal Shelter Adopt Me!










*Benjamin – Kennel # 17*

I am a very shy and quiet 10 year old boy who is looking for a family to spend my golden years with. I’m not sure how I ended up at the shelter and would love to come home with you. I am very shy, but I would still love for you to visit me.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

He has such an adorable sweet face.

I wish I had room for another because I would love to give him a nice soft bed and lots of love.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

awww I just love his face. Hope he finds his fur-ever home soon!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump for you, dear boy!


----------



## tankgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

awww, look at that face. What a sweet pumpkin boy!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Yet another sweet senior in need of a retirement home. :help: for the dear older gentleman.......
________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

no longer listed


----------

